# Green/black Columbia



## mrg (Jun 28, 2020)

Ok, had this light green/black Columbia tank hanging around for 20-30 yrs and been looking for a matching condition g/b bike to put it on, passed on this bike about 5 yrs ago and poped up again at a cant pass price ( with 86 green/cream 5 star reissue fenders & rack ) springer was on the ground with funky fork on it ?( think he was going to try to sell in parts ). Thought about OA bath, know it would take care of the rust but will it help or hurt paint, brighten to match tank or fade more?, always thought about just throwing it on another all black frame/springer.have to do some research but no built in kick stand, half guard & non-locking springer so don't know the model, can't find anything comparable in the Columbia book and no V ser#'s in the book? ( V287XXX )


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 28, 2020)

OA it and it will come really close to the tank color 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrg (Jun 29, 2020)

Ok, pulled some stuff out of the parts pile to ad to yesterdays purchase and a set of rims that didn't sell at the swap yesterday ( sold the tires off them tho ), the most time, 15 min. was spent scraping the rust off the bars & neck that has been in the my rafters for years and thew this together till maybe find a better paint frame. Still wondering what year as the ser.# starting with a "V" doesn't show in any lists?.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 7, 2020)

Man that color combo really makes the bike. Digging the springer fork too. I don't even usually like Columbia bikes except the really old toc stuff but that's just awesome. Hopefully mr Columbia can shed some light on the v serial number. Sure don't look like a misstampted w to me. Very cool. - Nate


----------



## Mercian (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi, mrg

Looking at the pictures of the S/N on this thread









						1941 Westfield Columbia Bike in my attic | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Hi everyone. I am new here. I just found this thread so I thought I would write and say hello. I have a 1941 Westfield Columbia in my attic and don't know what to do with it. The bike belonged to my uncle and he died in the service in 1944 in Germany. My grandmother wouldn't part with it so it...




					thecabe.com
				




it looks more like a misstamped N to me.

If it is, then N287636 is 1964. Does that seem about right for the model?





__





						Columbia Serial Numbers
					





					www.cardiffbikeshop.com
				




Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 7, 2020)

Not a 64. Color combo more of mid 50's. I still think it is a miss stamped W.


----------



## Axlerod (Jul 7, 2020)

I used to own a 1951 same color combo.


----------



## Mercian (Jul 7, 2020)

MrColumbia said:


> Not a 64. Color combo more of mid 50's. I still think it is a miss stamped W.



I 

Thanks for the insight. I know little about post 1950 Columbia's. 

I guess that makes it W287636, which is 1954.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## mrg (Jul 7, 2020)

When did they move the #'s to the rear dropout?, it's really hard to tell, at first I thought it was a upside down A but sure looks like a nicely stamped V, anyone know what yrs they offered this color? and this does not have the built-in kickstand and has the less deluxe guard so who knows about fenders ( paint or chrome ) and tank?, @higgens owned this years ago, I'll have to see if he remembers?


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 9, 2020)

mrg said:


> When did they move the #'s to the rear dropout?, it's really hard to tell, at first I thought it was a upside down A but sure looks like a nicely stamped V, anyone know what yrs they offered this color? and this does not have the built-in kickstand and has the less deluxe guard so who knows about fenders ( paint or chrome ) and tank?, @higgens owned this years ago, I'll have to see if he remembers?View attachment 1225217





The serial numbers moved to the rear dropout for the 1948 model year.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 12, 2020)

mrg said:


> When did they move the #'s to the rear dropout?, it's really hard to tell, at first I thought it was a upside down A but sure looks like a nicely stamped V, anyone know what yrs they offered this color? and this does not have the built-in kickstand and has the less deluxe guard so who knows about fenders ( paint or chrome ) and tank?, @higgens owned this years ago, I'll have to see if he remembers?View attachment 1225217



looks to be leaning towards the left, so more like a half W than a V.


----------

